# window flex willi the kid love for money



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

YouTube - willi the kid love for money best window flex.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

from inside while crusin

YouTube - willi the kid love for money window flex.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

This one is better in a way, IDKY but during the day it seemed louder and moved further... warmer temp? But the camera sucked, normal light combined with refresh rate? I really don't get how the window can move that far without busting, I tried by hand and couldn't move it 1/2 this:

YouTube - four inches plus of window flex camera refresh rate kills it willi the kid love for money.AVI


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

um. 


what?


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

$100 plus shipping to anyone that can build the two adaptors pictured. The hard part is getting ahold of a van like mine to measure and test fit and getting material if you feel it must be done with aluminum. Steel is fine with me if you can make it work!



















wooden test fit










wooden mach-up


----------

